# Another Year Of The Same Old, Same Old



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

From The Orlando Sentinel:


> "Whatever the case, it appears the Orlando Magic are headed for another season of frontcourt disarray. An important evaluation period for big men Steven Hunter, Rashard Griffith and Mario Kasun has turned into a big mess. Free-agent signings can begin in three days, and the Magic don't have enough money to find an impact post player. The Magic are no closer to filling their big hole in the middle. It appears that the best the Magic can do to improve their frontcourt is sign one or two tough guys at bargain prices and become more forceful in demanding that their current post players give better contributions. "A major something is not going to happen," Magic General Manager John Gabriel said. "We're going to have some change, and, the players we have, we're just going to have to be better."


Man, I guess it's another year of watching our "big men" get dominated on the boards and being frustrated because our perimiter players have to play all the defense.

I guess it's too much to expect from Gabe for him to make a huge deal, but with solid big men like Jerome James and Danny Fortson on the table I would like to see him at least try something.


----------



## Who's # 1? (Jun 17, 2002)

i dont think anyone is ready to give up on Mike Miller yet... THaz just my opinon.....


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

*Aren't we tired yet?*

We are no closer to winning the East than we were three years ago. It is questionable that Duncan will be coming ( he's more likely to stay in San Antonio and bring Kidd there with him). If we weren't so focused on the salary cap the last few years , we'd already have the best team in the East. Now our main hope is to trade a potential star in Miller. Let's face it, our GM has screwd up big time. You know Rivers feels the same way but can't say it publically. People like to talk about Krause breaking up the Bulls but the mismanagement here a over the last few years comes in a not too distant 2nd. 

Let's do something so we can compete!!!!!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

For right now, if Orlando is healthy, they have just about as good a shot at winning the East as anybody.

Nets won with Kenyon Martin undersized at PF and Todd MacCullough at center. Both are good, but neither is an elite big man.

Boston went far without much in the way of big men.

Until the Bulls kids grow up, there really isn't much beef in the EC. Except maybe Charlotte.


----------

